# Patrick Beverley, Dismissed from Arkansas, Chooses Ukraine



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Reportedly off the Arkansas Razorbacks for academic problems, the would-be junior has signed with a Ukrainian pro team.


> But Beverley was dismissed from the Arkansas basketball team for this season. The school never officially said why, although multiple sources said it had to do with academics. So, faced with the options of staying out of school for a year before returning as a junior if he could at Arkansas or somewhere else, or trying to earn money, Beverley chose the latter. Beverley signed a one-year contract that was "just over six figures'' with Ukrainian team BC Dnipro, according to his agent, Bernie Lee. Lee said the contract has no buyout and Beverley is free to leave after the season without penalty. He will automatically be entered into the June 2009 NBA draft.
> 
> Professionally, Beverley's choices were to seek a European deal or go to the NBA's Developmental League. The D-League was the original plan when Beverley first talked with Lee in August after the Hogs' leading returning scorer (12.1 points a game) was jettisoned after two seasons in Fayetteville.
> 
> ...


 http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=3645185&name=katz_andy


----------

